# Overige rubrieken > Oproepen >  Online medisch advies een goede oplossing voor patient?

## j.k.

Dag allen,

Voor mijn afstudeerscriptie ben ik bezig met een onderzoek naar online medisch advies. ik probeer de behoeften en wensen van patiënt en consument in kaart te brengen. Graag zou ik bij deze willen vragen of jullie mee willen werken en mijn enquête willen invullen. het kost je maar een paar minuten.
http://www.zoomerang.com/Survey/?p=WEB227VB5K42MH

alvast bij voorbaat dank.

Groet,

J.k.

----------


## Petra717

Hoe gaat het met je afstudeerscriptie?

----------


## tiny0190

ik vind een gesloten site als ik op de link druk.
is het mogelijk,dat er een foutje gemaakt is, of doe ik iets verkeerd?

----------


## Agnes574

Misschien is zijn studie al gedaan??

Xx

----------

